# Did I Read That Sign Right?



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

In an office:
TOILET OUT OF ORDER.
PLEASE USE FLOOR BELOW

In a Laundrette:
AUTOMATIC WASHING MACHINES: 
PLEASE REMOVE ALL YOUR CLOTHES WHEN THE LIGHT GOES OUT

In a London department store:
BARGAIN BASEMENT UPSTAIRS

In an office:
WOULD THE PERSON WHO TOOK THE STEP LADDER YESTERDAY PLEASE BRING IT BACK OR FURTHER STEPS WILL BE TAKEN.

In an office:
AFTER TEA BREAK STAFF SHOULD EMPTY THE TEAPOT AND STAND UPSIDE DOWN ON THE DRAINING BOARD.

Outside a secondhand shop:
WE EXCHANGE ANYTHING - BICYCLES, WASHING MACHINES, ETC. WHY NOT BRING YOUR WIFE ALONG AND GET A WONDERFUL BARGAIN?

Notice in health food shop window:
CLOSED DUE TO ILLNESS

Spotted in a safari park:
ELEPHANTS PLEASE STAY IN YOUR CAR

Seen during a conference:
FOR ANYONE WHO HAS CHILDREN AND DOESN'T KNOW IT, THERE IS A DAY CARE ON THE 1ST FLOOR

Notice in a farmer's field:
THE FARMER ALLOWS WALKERS TO CROSS THE FIELD FOR FREE, BUT THE BULL CHARGES.

On a repair shop door:
WE CAN REPAIR ANYTHING. (PLEASE KNOCK HARD ON THE DOOR - THE BELL DOESN'T WORK)


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Notice in Clairvoyant window

CLOSED DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUMSTANCES


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

djp10tt said:


> Notice in Clairvoyant window
> 
> CLOSED DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUMSTANCES


You make take the p*$s but I swear on my mothers life that the Clairvoyant next door to where she worked had this sign in their window about a year ago. Makes you think doesn't it.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

TSCN said:


> Makes you think doesn't it.


Not really.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------

